# Maria Callas Live



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

The big release in Classical Music... certainly in Opera this year is almost certainly the remastered box set of Maria Callas' studio recordings.










I'll be putting in my order in the next few days.

My question to you... has anyone heard of a proposed similar attempt involving Callas' live recordings? Could such even be possible considering copyright of the recordings?

My second question... I have a couple of Callas live recordings (I know... the shame ) and I'm looking to broaden my collection. Which of these recordings would you consider most "essential"?


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

Membran boxset collects most of the essential live recordings together along with studio recordings, 30 operas total with very nice packaging......each opera has unique photo, the price is super low










Or even cheaper are these two smaller boxes, all live performances but tragically omit live MacBeth!


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> The big release in Classical Music... certainly in Opera this year is almost certainly the remastered box set of Maria Callas' studio recordings.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The absolute essential live recordings for me are

*Lucia di Lammermoor* Berlin 1955, conducted by Karajan
*Norma* La Scala 1955, conducted by Votto (best sound on Divina records)
*Medea* Florence 1953, conducted by Gui
*Medea* La Scala 1953, conducted by Bernstein
*Medea* Dallas 1958, conducted by Rescigno
*Anna Bolena* LaScala 1957, conducted by Gavazzeni
*La Sonnambula* La Scala 1955, conducted by Bernstein
*La Sonnambula* Cologne 1957, conducted by Votto
*Un Ballo in Maschera* La Scala 1957, conducted by Gavazzeni
*La Traviata* La Scala 1955, conducted by Giulini
*La Traviata* Covent Garden 1958, conducted by Rescigno
*Macbeth* La Scala 1952, conducted by De Sabata
*Armida* Florence 1952, conducted by Serafin (execrable sound, but best on Divina records)

and

*Aida* Mexico 1951, conducted by De Fabritiis (just for that fabulous high Eb in the Triumphal Scene)

Yes I know it's a long list but really they are _ALL_ essential!


----------



## StlukesguildOhio (Dec 25, 2006)

How do the Membran discs hold up in terms of sound vs EMI or MYTO?


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

GregMitchell said:


> The absolute essential live recordings for me are
> 
> *Lucia di Lammermoor* Berlin 1955, conducted by Karajan
> *Norma* La Scala 1955, conducted by Votto (best sound on Divina records)
> ...


To this perfectly-culled list (that is, if one simply 'must' triage) I have nothing to add-- other than to say: listen to the genius of the_ drama_ and to the technical _perfection_ of the singing on the '55 Votto _Norma_ and on the last cut of the '53 Florence_ Medea _(_"E che? Io son Medea"_). You will never hear more technically-accomplished singing perfectly fused with piercingly-intelligent drama _anywhere._


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

GregMitchell said:


> The absolute essential live recordings for me are
> 
> *Lucia di Lammermoor* Berlin 1955, conducted by Karajan
> *Norma* La Scala 1955, conducted by Votto (best sound on Divina records)
> ...


One way to make a shorter list is that only two of the above Callas operas were never released as studio recording, both of these in red Membran boxset:

*- MacBeth
- Anna Bolena*

Traviata never studio by EMI, but Cetra label did release 1953 studio recording later acquired by EMI


----------



## DarkAngel (Aug 11, 2010)

StlukesguildOhio said:


> How do the Membran discs hold up in terms of sound vs EMI or MYTO?


They sound just as good as live EMI releases, but not as good as boutique restorations by Pristine XR or Divina


----------



## Admiral (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks for these tips: I've ordered 4 of the above recordings.

Regarding Medea, the Verona label has a 2-cd set with the full Bernstein recording along with a comparison aria from the Dallas, Firenze (Florence), and London performances, so one can get a flavor of the other 3 live performances too.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 27, 2016)

Maria Callas: The Complete Live Opera Collection 1949-1960 (103CD)
Price: 50,760 Yen
Release Date: 24 Feb 2010
Genre: Classical Catalogue Number: DLCA5000 Label: Dreamlife Release Country: Japan

Here are the details of a boxed set released in Japan in 2010.
It is still listed on the HMV.jp website - but, of course, the set is no longer available.
However, the set turns up infrequently on Yahoo.jp auctions ( a kind of Japanese Ebay). There are lots of proxy bidding companies who will buy on your behalf and dispatch to your home address. It will not be cheap! Besides currency conversion charges, proxy commission fee, your winning bid price, local postal cost from seller to proxy and the EMS postal cost from Japan to the USA (remember 103 discs!).
I have never seen the set so cannot comment on the quality of the transfers. I do know that there are 48 operas included - probably not the "complete" live operas claimed.


----------

